# Suzuki Re-Power Center



## Txobsource (Feb 5, 2008)

The 2022's are finally starting to flow into our Re-Power barn. We are close to a full stock of Suzuki Outboards from 40-300hp in super cool white and pearl nebular black. 
Also new for 2022 is the totally redesigned 2.0 spc rigging kit for all drive by wire models. 

Call, text or email for a Re-Power quote @ 281-960-0696 
[email protected]


----------



## Ditto2 (Jul 19, 2016)

Josh re-powered my 2001 22' Baystealth with the new Suzuki 250. Picked it up a couple weeks ago and was finally able to get it on the water this weekend. Very impressed with performance and the job Josh did from the financing to the installation.


----------



## oscare66 (Mar 9, 2011)

Josh re-powered my 1999 RFL and I am very pleased with the quality of rigging his guys did. thanks brother!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

